# [SOLVED] I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet



## notteenut (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,
I have an i-Ball Baton wireless router (model no. iB-WRX150N) and Hathway broadband internet connection.
I had a lot of problems in setting up the router initially since i was not able to connect to the internet through the router...That problem was solved by MAC address cloning as suggested by some online thread.
However, everyday when i switch on the router, modem and my laptop for the first time, i cannot connect to the internet via router (my laptop shows exclamation icon saying NO INTERNET ACCESS). What i need to do is connect the laptop directly to modem via LAN wire and wait for a minute. When the connection shows Internet Access available, I unplug wire from my laptop and plug it into my wireless router...
After doing this, I can access internet via router...
This process has been really irritating and worst of all I don't understand the logic of this plug/unplug technique!!!!! but still it works!!!!!

Also, since last few days this technique has not been consistent i.e. it works sometimes and rest of the times it doesn't!!!

Can anyone please suggest the solution for this problem since this has been really irritating.

Thanks a lot in advance...:smile:

P.S:
1. I think the problem is not with wireless thing since I face the same problem when i try to access internet from my PC via router...
2. I run Windows 7 on my laptop and Windows XP SP2 on my PC


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

"everyday when i switch on the router, modem "

Normally you don't turn these off.


----------



## KRossYoMind (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

Are you saving the settings for this wireless connection, and are you shutting off your modem, and router everytime your Pc isn't in use, like the last person mentioned.


----------



## notteenut (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

Yes i switch off both my modem and my wireless router everytime my PC is not in use!!!...Is there something wrong in doing so???
@KRossYoMind: Yes, the router settings are saved....


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

Only if you enjoy the experience you are having as they renegotiate the connection. 

My comcast modem has a button that cuts the internet but doesn't disconnect the internet. I don't use it or turn my router off.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

wand3r3r, i find your efficiency with words envious, i wish i could match your information/data ratio, and i'm not kidding or poking fun! i tend to carry on too much!

notteenut, i also believe there is not very much advantage to turning it off, you are not saving much power or gaining much security that way -- and you have to ramp-up the connections every time

in fact i make a game out of seeing how much uptime i can get, i'm up to 14 days now, my wife vacuumed behind the computer a few weeks back 

Riv


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

Hey thanks for that Rivendale. After 10 yrs of doing this I no longer want to write novels


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

it shows 

some famous writer guy, i can't recall his name, said

*"Sorry about the length of this letter, I didn't have time to write out a shorter one."*

it seems to be that you have progressed to the same conclusion

in any case, guess i'm running on again 

cheers!

Riv


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

FWiW: My Netgear router takes a long time to reconnect to the modem and then the internet. Seven, eight minutes some times. I don't generally turn them off, because if your router has a password for admin and a passphrase for the WiFi, there's no need and I'm up and running soon after I turn on the computer. Like mentioned, it saves the time it takes for the modem to renegotiate with the ISP, and the router to negotiate with the modem.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

notteenut, [email protected] has me wondering now what your router log is showing, you were looking to understand it's logic

the logs for the router and modem if any are good tools for that

if things are working well the renegotiations all should not take more than few minutes at most, mind is only a few seconds

it seems like your wireless connection to the router may be where the problem lies, but the windows event logs and the router logs might know better

you mention also that you had to clone your router MAC (this would be so the ISP will accept connection)

the only relation i can see to that with regards to the problem, is if you were using MAC filtering on the router for Security, and the cloned address is being filtered

then i'm not sure where things would break

Riv


----------



## notteenut (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

First of all, Thanks all for replying to the post...
@wanderer: Hhmm, I got your logic of not switching the devices off, but that doesn't solve the problem...Now i am unable to connect to internet through router (the plug/ unplug technique isn't working either!!!)....And anyways, switching off will only increase the time required for connectivity. It should not cause any harm to the actual internet connectivity, right??
Also, when i connect my pc directly to modem using a wire, it is up in a few seconds!!!

@Rivendale: The problem might not be in the wireless connection since the same problem persists when i use lan wire from router to my pc...
Also, mac filtering is disabled on my router.

Here is the copy of router log....Can you please tell me what specific windows event log should i look into so that i can paste that too here in this thread?



> ####################################################################
> # iB-WRX150N System Log
> # Time = 2000-01-01 0:29:10 1751s
> # H-Ver = iB-WRX150N v1 00000000 : S-Ver = 3.10.1 Build 091211 Rel.57850n
> ...


Thanks a lot everyone...Hope this problem is solved soon!!!!


----------



## KRossYoMind (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*



Rivendale said:


> it seems like your wireless connection to the router may be where the problem lies, but the windows event logs and the router logs might know better
> 
> you mention also that you had to clone your router MAC (this would be so the ISP will accept connection)
> 
> ...


The purpose of MAC cloning is the same as MAC spoofing just different terminology. But This is where the problem could be, I'm a Tier III Tech, and w/ our SMC routers that we provide, some of them have like a default MAC address burned into so when your ISP's servers see it connected to the modem it doesn't match what's on the label of your router. There is no way that you could have known this because you don't have the diagnostics to run on your modem to see what's directly connected your ISP does. 

Is this what's happening? When you try to connect wirelessly you can connect to the router, but no Internet or slow connection, and when you plug directly in... BAM you connect just like that! 

Here is what I suggest, try cloning your MAC address in your router, and use the MAC that is on the label of it (tip: you may have to type in either how it is on the router, or ex. 00:00:00:00:00:00). Once that is done, and your settings have been saved, reset all equipment. I would suggest being on the phone w/ someone from your ISP tech support to see if the modem recognizes the router as a new device after cloning the MAC and resetting all equip; they should be able to see what ever is directly connected to the modem and it would help us narrow down the issue and resolution. 

Let's see what this does, and then we can go from there!


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

interesting, thanks

the cloned addy is on the WAN side of the router

the only problem i can see related to the symptoms here would be if MAC based filtering was setup on the router itself by the user that conflicted with the cloned MAC

that is a long shot and i admit i don't think that is it and i could be wrong

generally speaking i recommend that you call the ISP and give them the real MAC address of your new device, so as to prevent any confusion there

this is perhaps the same suggestion just made in different terms

Riv


----------



## KRossYoMind (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

MAC filtering does need to be turned off, but by getting in contact w/ the ISP just helps to verify that the ISP's servers see the router as the MAC address labeled on the router first, than try the cloning I suggested... Same suggestion different wording, biggest confusion in this field! LMFAO!


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

agreed, filter should be usable if needed 

guess what i mean is if the ISP has the real MAC, then there is need for cloning 

notteenut, to answer your questions, turning things off does not harm anything, and renegotiating the connection should not take long if everything is working ok

any chance you can provide the entire router log as an attached file?

Riv


----------



## notteenut (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

@KRossYoMind: Thanks for your response, but I am sorry, I didn't get you...Which MAC address to clone on the router??? I have a router mac address which was default when i first tried setting up connection. However, it didn't work....So, I cloned my Laptop physical address (Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection physical address!!!) onto my router due to which i could connect to the internet (but only sometimes!!)..

So, which one should i enter as MAC address in the router???

@Rivendale: I have already pasted entire router log. Since I resetted my router, that's all that my log has!!!:sigh:


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

i'm very sorry  it's too short, aside from that i don't see too many problems there except for one DHCP NAK for 192.168.1.101

that could just be a momentary blip

i'm not sure what to look for in the windows log either, i'll read the whole thing if your willing 

Riv


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

Since the wan ip is static we have no way of knowing if the modem is going bad due to not giving out a ip address.

It does appear from the plug and unplug routine isn't working that the modem is going bad. Call your isp and have them connect to it to test while your laptop is connected and not getting a ip address.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

ah men!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

There is another thing that will cause long delays in connecting when powered up.

I don't know Hathway modems but is it a modem/router? You don't give us a model number and they also seem to make modem/WiFi routers. 

If it has a built in router (there would be 2 or more Cat5 cable connections on it), then it's default could be as the DHCP server. If your wireless router, the i-Ball Baton wireless router (model no. iB-WRX150N), is also set up as DHCP then that could explain the long lag times between turn on and connect.

And that would explain why you can connect directly to the modem and it works right off. 

Another symptom of having more then one DHCP server is that even when you leave the equipment on, the next morning you might need to power cycle the router.

If you can connect directly to the modem, then you can check out the configuration...if you have your documents with your password, etc., from your ISP. Or you can have them walk you though it.

If this is the issue (two devices set as DHCP servers), I'd shut it off in the router, and leave it on in the modem.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

yes! if it's not just a simple modem it's possible

if that is going on you may also be dealing with two NAT layers and goodness know's what else

is it a router or a modem?

if it is a router you will probably wish to configure it as a bridge

Riv


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

[email protected] this is not an issue of multiple dhcp servers on the same network. The modems lan is different than the routers lan. 

Two dhcp servers on a lan can be a problem if they are giving out the same ips or in the wrong range.

If the modem is set to provide dhcp this would not be a situation to change that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

@Wand3r3rray:: You are correct when you say "Two dhcp servers on a lan can be a problem if they are giving out the same ips or in the wrong range."

But it can also be a problem when the 2nd router is configured as DHCP and is given a network IP that is the same as the 1st router. The two devices will negotiate a truce over time. 

I just had this problem of slow to connect each morning with a client who set up a WiFi router and selected the same network IP as the 1st router. Shutting off the 2nd routers DHCP solved the problem. I'm aware that the 2nd router could have been given a different static IP, everything power cycled and that would work too, but having two DHCPs on a small network is normally frowned on.

And I suggested he turn off the DHCP in the 2nd router, not the 1st one in the modem...if it has a built in router.


----------



## KRossYoMind (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*



notteenut said:


> @KRossYoMind:Which MAC address to clone on the router??? I have a router mac address which was default when i first tried setting up connection. However, it didn't work....So, I cloned my Laptop physical address (Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection physical address!!!) onto my router due to which i could connect to the internet (but only sometimes!!)..
> 
> So, which one should i enter as MAC address in the router???


I'm trying to make you reset the whole connection you have here.... between the ISP and router,between the router and the laptop. 

You want the MAC Address off the label on the router; this is the MAC address that was created by the manufacturer and for a device to get a connection over the internet. 

Cloning the MAC that is on the label of the router just verifies for us (Also with your ISP, and internet) that you are using a piece of equipment, and address that no one else has on the internet, I've seen this be the reason why a wireless connection wouldn't work, but this has nothing to do with a slow connection. 

If you have an slow connection, check for signal strength to the router, interference from other radio devices could cause lag, if that isn't it contact your ISP and have them check for the modem being intermittent.

Cloning your Laptop would show your ISP that your using your laptop, they can't see anything that isn't connected to the modem (But don't be fooled if needed it can be done), they assign a separate address to the modem, then assigns you one IP address, and if you wanted to fool them you would clone the mac of your pc, because some ISP's have in their contract's that customers can't have routers, and that's their way of making you buy more IP's; you would have to do this if you had just a switch, or hub. The MAC Identifies the Manufacturer of a network card, and it's physical location. 

I think we have overwhelmed you with too much terminology though, if that doesn't work; reset the router to it's factory defaults, delete the wireless connection in your laptop, Secure your wireless connection again by connecting w/ an ethernet cable, then power cycle all of your equipment, then try connecting to the network wirelessly. 

Then let us know the details, model number from the router would help! lol



Wand3r3r said:


> Since the wan ip is static we have no way of knowing if the modem is going bad due to not giving out a ip address.
> 
> It does appear from the plug and unplug routine isn't working that the modem is going bad. Call your isp and have them connect to it to test while your laptop is connected and not getting a ip address.


The WAN is exactly static in this case, especially when using mac cloning, we can make the severs think we have a completely different piece of equipment and get a new IP address, the modem doesn't do anything but retransmit the single thats coming in on the coaxial into a signal that can be transmitted over the ethernet cable. 

One way you will know if the modem if bad is by connecting directly to your modem, with an ethernet cable, and booting into safe mode, and ping known to work websites, and also run speedtest, to make sure your getting bandwidth that is at least something close to what your paying for.


----------



## notteenut (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

@all: I have a simple modem and not a modem/router....So, no question of multiple DHCP servers and NAT layers i guess!!!
Also, i have a static IP and i don't think my modem is going bad because i can still connect to internet directly through modem w/o involving router in between!!

@KRossYoMind: Yeah, too much terminology for now!!! lol :smile:
Anyways, i'll try doing stuff as suggested by you and also call my ISP helpdesk....
Will post back the results soon....

Thanks all :smile:


----------



## notteenut (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: I-Ball Baton Router: No Internet*

Hey guys, the problem is solved!!!
I am really embarrassed to tell you what the problem actually was since it was too simple...I should have called ISP technical assistance a lot earlier!!!:embarased
The problem was the setting for WAN connection type in my router!!!
I had kept it to static IP since my IP remains the same whenever i connect to internet ...So, i had manually entered the IP address, DNS servers, etc.
However, the technical assistance guy told me to change it to Dynamic IP (much to my surprise!!!!)...
On doing this, the ip addresses got auto filled (They were the same as before, however!!!!!). I saved the settings and within no time, connection to internet was established...!!!!
A very simple solution in the end to the problem that made me scratch my head for so long!!! :sigh::sigh:
Anyways, a good learning experience though (the terminologies especially!!!! lol :grin..

Thanks again all of you for all your help...:smile:


----------

